# We smoked 2 today!!!!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

We had a good morning in portage county this morning! Just got permission to hunt this property and had never scouted it before but we did come up with a game plan from google earth! We set up the blind at 545 and waited..... didn't hear anything off of the roost.... we did see a coyote about 200 yards away lay down in a cornfield for about 15 miutes. at about 745 I had to pee and I was just gonna do it out of the window.... I stood up and un-zipped the window and getting ready to pee out the window and my buddy was like sit down there are 2 birds! slowly sat back down.... there were four hens and a jake! My buddy was like I don't care I want that bird! I called a few times and here they came from about 200 yards! the jake hit about 100 yards away and went into full strut till he got 30 yards from us! I cut real hard and he gobbled and my buddy smoked him!

hens stuck around for about 15 minutes and then 15 minutes after they left we saw another gobbler... a nice 2 year old! come out in the field I got him to gobble 4 or 5 times and started coming in then turned back to the woods.... we broke the blind down at about 9:15 and walked up to where he went into the woods! hit the call and he hammered it about 100 yards away! we got set up in about 2 minutes with a hen decoy about 5 yards from us! called after we set up with no response.... I was like man I hope he didn't see us! waited a minute and cut hard a couple times with a few yelps to end it and he hammered it 25 yards from us as he was running in.... he came around a big blow down saw the decoy popped his head up and I smoked him at 12 yards..... from when we first heard him gobble till when I shot him it was about 5 minutes! quickest set up and kill I have ever had! Nice mature bird! about 1 inch spurs, beard was 8 inches but looks like it could have been a lot longer..... it was missing half of it and the ends were all brown! around 18 - 20 pounds! awesome morning for little expectations!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Cool story, congrads to you and your buddy on the double. When you setup the blind in the morning, how far out into the field did you setup or did you setup on the edge?


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Congrats to you both. Sounds like you definitely earned those birds. After I bag my first bird i'm hoping to have the same thing happen when I take a friend for his first bird.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations ! The shortenened and "browned" Beard happened because he had been Strutting a lot. Broken Beard Hairs with dirt rubbed into the hairs. That's one heck of a story - but what I want to know is: Did you ever get to go to the Bathroom ! LOL


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Jigging Jim.... that's funny and yeah about 20 minutes after that bird that, I ended up killing, left the field I did.... funny though... I completely forgot about it during all the action!

ezbite.... we set it up on the field edge about half in the field and half in the woods! but the day before at a different place I set the blind up in the morning and about 8:00 I had two hens walk up to about 10 yards of it! they aren't the smartest when it comes to blinds... and you can get away with a lot of movement I was surprised!


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Sounds like a great day for you and your friend,,,congradulations!!! I just shot a tom the other day and also had a shortened beard,,,,i had no idea how it got in its condition but the majority of it was about 4" with 5-6 strands that were about 9" and it was also stained a lighter brownish color.Needless to say i didnt keep its sad looking beard but i did keep the nice spurs it had : ).

Congrads again and great story!


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

Great story, congrats!


----------

